# Buy a Londinium l1 do a review and get a great deal



## coffeechap

The deal is, having done the review, you get to own an amazing lever machine that doesn't need a gimmick to get it out the door!


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> The deal is, having done the review, you get to own an amazing lever machine that doesn't need a gimmick to get it out the door!


Of course not, with you around.........


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Of course not, with you around.........[/quote
> 
> Err......
> 
> Kettle
> 
> Meet
> 
> ........


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> [IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk//coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG][/img]
> 
> Err......
> 
> Kettle
> 
> Meet
> 
> ........


hahaha......like knights of old, jousting at a tournament.......he only posted that to make me bite.....!


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> Of course not, with you around.........


Says the biggest bella barista promoter on the forum, didn't take long for the big fish to bite either


----------



## Mrboots2u

More like the baron knights. ....


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Says the biggest bella barista promoter on the forum


wait until I put my teeth in........the biggest bb promoter meets the biggest L1 promoter (and Torr, Rave......the list is endless!)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Going to end in tears.


----------



## 4085

The Systemic Kid said:


> Going to end in tears.


not mine......thats a promise......!


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Going to end in tears.


Im crying already

Laughter tho


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> wait until I put my teeth in........the biggest bb promoter meets the biggest L1 promoter (and Torr, Rave......the list is endless!)


Hang on you forgot forum days, LSOL, DSOL, ceados, compaks, levers in general, you are right the list is endless and not limited to one


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Hang on you forgot forum days, LSOL, DSOL, ceados, compaks, levers in general, you are right the list is endless and not limited to one


no time to answer that load of tosh, am going fishing.........


----------



## coffeechap

Bugger someone start another bb thread this one is getting too much attention


----------



## DoubleShot

dfk41 said:


> hahaha......like knights of old, jousting at a tournament.......he only posted that to make me bite.....!


You didn't just bite the man, you took the boat and the whole pier too...Jaws style!


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Bugger someone start another bb thread this one is getting too much attention


you have it wrong as usual.......you are 14 pages behind the bb thread......now, what bait shall I put on the hooks davey boy?


----------



## 4085

right, thats me now......in case you wonder, it is just banter between me and dave......he cannot offend mean I probably cannot offend him.....even if limits seem pushed at times...LOL


----------



## coffeechap

Hey I thought you were off somewhere else, stop adding to the visability of this thread


----------



## Thecatlinux

Got my hopes up there, saw L1 and deal in the same sentence and got excited !


----------



## coffeechap

Thecatlinux said:


> Got my hopes up there, saw L1 and deal in the same sentence and got excited !


Excuse me it was just a bit of fun


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> The deal is, having done the review, you get to own an amazing lever machine that doesn't need a gimmick to get it out the door!


Now I'm concerned. I didnt do a proper review of my machine


----------



## 4515

Promoting the L1 was easy previously. There wasnt any competition to speak of in the prosumer lever space to challenge at that level.

If the Veloce does make it into full scale production then there will be competition which can only be a good thing for prospective lever buyers.

Surprised to see that there are still 4 machines available at BB, given the offer.


----------



## coffeechap

working dog said:


> Now I'm concerned. I didnt do a proper review of my machine


You are not a worthy owner, I thought we all did a little personal review of our l1


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> You are not a worthy owner, I thought we all did a little personal review of our l1


Was only a few words on how it doesnt tip over *runs for cover*

Just in the middle of draining it and sending it back to be replaced with a nespresso machine


----------



## Phil104

working dog said:


> Was only a few words on how it doesnt tip over *runs for cover*
> 
> Just in the middle of draining it and sending it back to be replaced with a nespresso machine


Completely understandable - and you'll get to enjoy the 100% reliability and ease of use.


----------



## coffeechap

Phil104 said:


> Completely understandable - and you'll get to enjoy the 100% reliability and ease of use.


Don't forget convenience


----------



## NickdeBug

And save a fortune in tampers


----------



## NickdeBug

On a more serious note (unusual for me!), I'm looking forward to trying one of these out on the Rave day to see what all the fuss is about.

Having rejected shiny Italian boxes like the Rocket, I need to have some sort of career progression planned for my coffee journey if I get bored of the Sage


----------



## coffeechap

Will be my pleasure to introduce you to the delights of levers at the day


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Will be my pleasure to introduce you to the delights of levers at the day


so how many levers, apart from Londiniums will there be at this non biased forum day then dave?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Tea finished , washing up done

And we are off again for round two . LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thecatlinux said:


> Tea finished , washing up done
> 
> And we are off again for round two . LOL


Fish Fingers - Done

Espresso - Done

TOTP 1980 - Do Rocksteady

Lets go ...


----------



## 4085

TOTP wasgood tonight, apart from those awful girls you just mentioned....!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> TOTP wasgood tonight, apart from those awful girls you just mentioned....!


No taste...

This Buggles song isnt one of their best


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> No taste...
> 
> This Buggles song isnt one of their best


followed by working my way back to you babe......oh dear, started out so well with SAxon and Judas Priest as well


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> followed by working my way back to you babe......oh dear, started out so well with SAxon and Judas Priest as well


Undertones was good

And Secret affair on the play out..........


----------



## 4085

schhh....alex polizzi is on next......


----------



## Thecatlinux

Whoa there Lesley ,

hang you on

you supposed to be talking/arguing about endorsing of certain lever products and not chatting about what's on the telly .


----------



## 4085

Thecatlinux said:


> Whoa there Lesley ,
> 
> hang you on
> 
> you supposed to be talking/arguing about endorsing of certain lever products and not chatting about what's on the telly .


why not, it ismore interesting!


----------



## Thecatlinux

No time for telly now that top gear has gone !


----------



## 4515

Saxon ? Was it wheels of steel ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

working dog said:


> Saxon ? Was it wheels of steel ?


Yes

I grew in a shot hole place Called Boston in Lincs

Biff Bifford semi retired there , was funny watching him rock up to blockbuster with a ruff rock chick on his arm


----------



## Thecatlinux

working dog said:


> Saxon ? Was it wheels of steel ?



View attachment 13709


----------



## 4515

Grew up listening to Saxon


----------



## johnealey

Saxon, brum odeon 2nd row, neck ache and deaf for 2 days. Quality!

John


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> so how many levers, apart from Londiniums will there be at this non biased forum day then dave?


If you care to bring your beautiful qm with you then I would be happy to show people the difference between it and a decent lever. Would be great for you to finally attend an event


----------



## coffeechap

I will take along what I have available, sorry I don't have a QM, I only have Londinium levers


----------



## Velobee

coffeechap said:


> I will take along what I have available, sorry I don't have a QM, I only have Londinium levers


Do you have any drip trays that would suit a 2 group rancilio z?


----------



## coffeechap

Velobee said:


> Do you have any drip trays that would suit a 2 group rancilio z?


I believe I sent you a pm, unfortunately I do not have one


----------



## Velobee

Thanks Dave - I haven't seen any pm's (maybe I am still sanctioned) so I thought you were ignoring me. Apologies, and thanks for looking..I guess I may need to get one made. It won't look so good though


----------



## coffeechap

unfortunately i only have one that fits the one group, it might be worth checking on ebay though as a few knackered two groups do come up with may have the parts you need.


----------



## Velobee

Yes, good idea. I am on it already. There are a couple on the go. I just want this machine to see daylight. It's much heavier than the 2 group MyWay but it seems made. Too big for the food truck though so not sure where it will work


----------



## coffeechap

the rancillio levers are great machines and quite well regarded by those in the know, so worth getting it running sweet.


----------

